# Harman Potentiometers



## Ssyko (Feb 15, 2019)

does anyone have a Harman board out that can measure the Pot's body and contact legs. or even the footprint would help.


----------



## Ssyko (Feb 15, 2019)

is this the correct rotor i have circled for the pots?


----------



## greg13 (Feb 15, 2019)

They are on Ebay as a set.


----------



## Ssyko (Feb 15, 2019)

i know, im trying to resource replacements for our members so they don't get ***** 25 bucks for 5bucks worth of pots

they did have some good pics


----------



## greg13 (Feb 16, 2019)

All I see on my spares are 100k & made in spain. no numbers. There are not many electronic supply houses left, It used to be a Radio shack item.

Massage me if you want and I can text you some pics of mine.


----------



## Mt Bob (Feb 16, 2019)

Ssyko,yea,they are a ripoff.Years ago I bought 3 for 9 dollars.When I researched them,nobody had open packs,wanted me to buy a thousand,or something like that.They are ACP CA14,I might have written down the full number,will look over the weekend.


----------



## Ssyko (Feb 16, 2019)

I found them CE14nvd11-100kSNDWT and they are made in Spain by ACP. I found a distributor here in the states i have to call monday to find out price and availability. Ill buy a thousand if need be and mark them up .25 so they are out there. Id love to undercut the EBAY thieves


----------



## Mt Bob (Feb 16, 2019)

Does not look right to me,looking at my notes,but maybe my ACP catalog is old,needs updated. What I have is- CA14 for cheap ones,CE14 for long life,rotor-N,model-VD11,value-100k,taper-A,(standard),polerance-2020-20%(standard),terminals-SNP(snap in). So,a short number,leaving out the standard stuff,I come up with CE14 N VD11 100k A SNP.  But,I have been wrong before.


----------



## Ssyko (Feb 16, 2019)

Nope sounds about right bob. I was going by memory while ordering lunch at the diner. Lol. Yes i want the long lfe 10,000 cycles for sure. The taper they said to leave blank if it is standard taper. The have a nice catalog. Just wish mouser or digikey carried them


----------



## Ssyko (Feb 16, 2019)

do the Harman OEM's have a detent? beguining? end? center?


----------



## Mt Bob (Feb 16, 2019)

My old board-2006,did not,and my newer board,2 years old,does not.


----------



## Ssyko (Feb 16, 2019)

Good, detents have to be ordered.


----------



## Mt Bob (Feb 16, 2019)

Well,I believe Vimex is the importer,for ACP.I think Piher and bournes make a round version,but I never got as far as calling anyone.Bruners Bits and Pieces used to sell them cheap,but,his service has been flakey,he might not be in business anymore.I think all of them are made in china now,even the ACP.


----------



## Ssyko (Feb 16, 2019)

im gonna go through mouser and digikey and see what i can dig up..  I might have to aquire a harman board for testing. but i would assume most folks want them just like OEM, square


----------



## greg13 (Feb 16, 2019)

I think the older Harmans did have a center (off) detent.


----------



## Ssyko (Feb 16, 2019)

greg13 said:


> I think the older Harmans did have a center (off) detent.



would it have been in the middle position or either end of the swing?  im thinkling it isn't going to be detrimental if there isn't one. the ones on ebay anren't marked with a detent dot


----------



## BigJohnfromCT (Feb 16, 2019)

Don't want to hijack Ssyko's thread but does anyone remember Allied or Lafayette or Heathkit Electronics? They use to sell pots, resistors and caps individually (well not Heathkit) along with complete kits for radios, amplifiers and receivers and even TVs. Many fond hours spent with my father while he oversaw my hobby building electronic kits. Also use to go down to Canal Street in NYC to an area known as radio row to look for parts. You could buy anything there from speakers, crossovers, old radar screens to military radios. Stuff/junk was piled to the ceiling. It was a great day for a country boy like myself to spend the day in the big city with my dad.

 Sorry Ssyko, you can have your thread back. Just thought I share a very fond memory.


----------



## Ssyko (Feb 16, 2019)

thats cool. my Mother was the electronics engineer in the house. i loved watching her build Ham radio's, and countless other stuff. my god she had more inventory than Digikey lol.  yes i remember Lafayette and Allied.


----------



## Mt Bob (Feb 16, 2019)

Yes,John,dad was an electrician,navy then at a cement plant,we made stuff,ah,the old crystal radio kits,lol


----------



## Mt Bob (Feb 16, 2019)

So,Ssyko,if you are serious about this,I can unsolder a pot,and check to make sure it is a true linear,not reversed or anything special.I checked,back when I replaced them,but forgot to write it down,so they are probably standard,but would only take a minute to unsolder one and test.I do not think you want the WT,as that means accessory installed,usually a thumbwheel.If they are standard,I found a place that has almost 4k of the CE long life ones,except they are 10% tolerance,instead of the standard 20%,which is fine.


----------



## greg13 (Feb 16, 2019)

Ssyko said:


> do the Harman OEM's have a detent? beguining? end? center?



I think it was a center {off position) detent.


----------



## Ssyko (Feb 16, 2019)

oh yes im serious. but don't take yours apart. over and over i find the different manufacturers don't go to crazy on special order items.  10% tolerance would actually be a better pot. tighter control more precise. i may make a post in the want adds for any and all control boards that are damaged so i can disect some of the more popular ones. breckwell, enviro, englander, true north, i have figured out. well i have one englander that is still kicking my ass when i pull it out of the pile lol. ive gone back and got the part number  CE14NVD11100kALV10SNP (lv10 long life 10,000 cycles). shoot me the location of said pots you found


----------



## Ssyko (Feb 16, 2019)

greg13 said:


> I think it was a center {off position) detent.



Thanks Greg


----------



## Mt Bob (Feb 16, 2019)

Ssyko said:


> oh yes im serious. but don't take yours apart. over and over i find the different manufacturers don't go to crazy on special order items.  10% tolerance would actually be a better pot. tighter control more precise. i may make a post in the want adds for any and all control boards that are damaged so i can disect some of the more popular ones. breckwell, enviro, englander, true north, i have figured out. well i have one englander that is still kicking my ass when i pull it out of the pile lol. ive gone back and got the part number  CE14NVD11100kALV10SNP (lv10 long life 10,000 cycles)


Yes,that would be a full part number,with no add ons,and a standard wiper.The listing I found only lists it as far as CE14NVD11110k,nothing more,but,if not snap in,would still work,hole spacing is the same.I will call them monday.


----------



## Mt Bob (Feb 16, 2019)

http://www.1sourcecomponents.com/availability/VIMEX--CE14ND11 100K 10%.htm


----------



## Ssyko (Feb 16, 2019)

i sent them a request for the exact part number. price, availability and lead time Thanks Brotha Bob


----------



## Mt Bob (Feb 16, 2019)

I'm just not sure the Harman pots are true linear,I wish I would have written it down,some years ago,as you know,cannot measure it "in curcuit".If Brunners was still around,he would tell us.But,the ebay thing bugs me,these cost 19 to 39 cents to make.


----------



## Mt Bob (Feb 16, 2019)

Ssyko said:


> i sent them a request for the exact part number. price, availability and lead time Thanks Brotha Bob


Ah,OK I am not going to call,lol,will wait until I hear from you.


----------



## Ssyko (Feb 16, 2019)

only othe style the could use is logarithmic and i dont know why the would use a ramp in and out. most that i have bought for other projects have been in that price range. some they use for high end volume contols are still only 2-3 bucks a piece. yes it bugs me too big time!!


----------



## Mt Bob (Feb 16, 2019)

Ssyko said:


> only othe style the could use is logarithmic and i dont know why the would use a ramp in and out. most that i have bought for other projects have been in that price range. some they use for high end volume contols are still only 2-3 bucks a piece. yes it bugs me too big time!!


Well,there are linear,with dropouts,linear with an open,linears that drop off at each end,etc,there are many custom styles,LOL.I will remove one and measure,then we shall know.Not tonight,too lazy,board is laying on counter,will take upstairs to soldering station and do,perhaps tomorrow.


----------



## Ssyko (Feb 16, 2019)

LOL OK bro. I took my meds and im gonna go vegitate in front of the boobtube.


----------



## Mt Bob (Feb 16, 2019)

Ssyko said:


> LOL OK bro. I took my meds and im gonna go vegitate in front of the boobtube.


Yep,already there!Dumb TV for the night!


----------



## Mt Bob (Feb 18, 2019)

Ssyko,I called them,they have none.


----------



## Ssyko (Feb 18, 2019)

Damn, im still waiting on 2 requests i put in yesterday. Fingers crossed. Im not giving up lol


----------



## rona (Feb 18, 2019)

greg13 said:


> I think it was a center {off position) detent.


It is a center detent blue in color. They sold a better one that was colored red . Cost a little more but supposed to last 10 times longer


----------



## Ssyko (Feb 18, 2019)

Yes Rona thats the red one im resourcing, i want to shut down the EBay thieves. if i can get enough of them


----------



## Ssyko (Feb 18, 2019)

located the elusive pot, http://www.beyondcomponents.com but they are a distributor for Vimex and bump the price up significantly. My lil electronics business is not big enough for Vimex they sell by the thousands


----------



## Mt Bob (Feb 18, 2019)

Ssyko said:


> located the elusive pot, http://www.beyondcomponents.com but they are a distributor for Vimex and bump the price up significantly. My lil electronics business is not big enough for Vimex they sell by the thousands


Yep,I ran into the same.That design is going away,because of the size.Back when I changed mine out,on my Austroflamm,I installed high quality pots,metal cans,shafts attached,drilled holes in the mounting,so board does not need removed to adjust.Might try Asia next.


----------



## Ssyko (Feb 18, 2019)

Am I beating a dead dog chasing this down? i do have a alibaba account. but man the terriffs are stupid


----------



## Mt Bob (Feb 18, 2019)

Ssyko said:


> Am I beating a dead dog chasing this down? i do have a alibaba account. but man the terriffs are stupid


Ya,do not know how much longer I will work it,but on snowy cold days gives me something to do.Sad part is,about 2.5 years ago,was a whole box of them,on ebay(well,the cheap blue ones),for something like 40 bucks,and I did not buy them,lol was like 2k of them.


----------



## Mt Bob (Feb 18, 2019)

Oh,in my internet travels,I found the cheap blue ones(ACP) special order,in India(you really did not think Spain makes them?lol),1000,minimum,10 cents a piece.


----------



## Ssyko (Feb 19, 2019)

No i knew they weren’t made there. But its an identifier for tracking down. I sent an Email to Leo Zou, Changzhou Kennon Electronics Co


----------



## Ssyko (Feb 19, 2019)

Got another quote back today, strike 2!

=== Quote ===
Part Number  : CE14NVD11100kA2020LV10SNP
Quantity     : 3,000pcs min.
Unit Price  $: 1.95ea.
Total Price $: 5,850.00
Lead Time    : 10 weeks
Condition    : Factory New
Manufacturer : ACP Vimex
10,000 cycles
============
=== Quote ===
Part Number  : CE14NVD11100kA2020SNP
Quantity     : 150pcs.
Unit Price  $: 2.02ea.
Total Price $: 303.00
Lead Time    : 5 to 8 days
Condition    : New
Manufacturer : ACP Vimex
100 cycles
============


----------



## Mt Bob (Feb 19, 2019)

Sent a request to India,they advertise 1000 min,10 cents a piece,refound website and sent email.Probably will not hear till tomorrow,from time difference.


----------



## Ssyko (Feb 20, 2019)

got my quote from beyond solutions. same as the others, its a conspiracy I tell ya!!  strike 2.5. 

 sent another request quote to Mouser will know in 24-48 hours.


----------



## Ssyko (Feb 20, 2019)

Bob check this one out PT15TD104A2020UPAM made by Piher/Amphenol


----------



## Mt Bob (Feb 20, 2019)

Ya,I think that is what Brunners started using recently,as the pictures on his website show a Piher.I bet gonna be special order also.India company has not contacted me back,lol.


----------



## Ssyko (Feb 20, 2019)

The rep i talked to @mouser sent a request to acp. I had to send him the Pdf file for the ce14 so they could source them. I’m hoping with thier buying power it may help. If not, my brain hurts lol


----------



## Mt Bob (Feb 20, 2019)

Ssyko said:


> The rep i talked to @mouser sent a request to acp. I had to send him the Pdf file for the ce14 so they could source them. I’m hoping with thier buying power it may help. If not, my brain hurts lol


Cool.I would buy part of a batch,from you,just to help out people.


----------



## Ssyko (Feb 20, 2019)

the guy on ebay thats selling the “red” pots is a satalite sales for a large international trading co so that explains how they can do the big dollar buys.


----------



## TechBill (Feb 20, 2019)

I know I am new to this forum but have you checked with Digikey or Grainger yet? 

I am an electronic engineer hobbiest and I get almost all of my stuff from Digikey, Grainger or Mouser.


----------



## Ssyko (Feb 21, 2019)

Yes, I’ve been through Vimex’s Distrbutors, digikey, mouser, jameco, 1sourcecomponents. 3 Chinese companies. Most can get the ones i want but my minimum purchase is 3k of them @ $5500. My last effort is the mouser quote. I’ve delt with mouser since late 90’s so im hoping they can aquire them and keep them in stock. Then alot of people have access to the good parts without getting it inserted and broken off.


----------



## Ssyko (Feb 21, 2019)

Well Mouser was a bust. they cannot source them Under 3000 pieces minimum. Im calling it. I have been beaten. not that i couldn't find them but i can't afford them. i can get the blue ones fairly cheap. if the originals lasted 10 yrs how many times would they really need to be changed?


----------



## Mt Bob (Feb 22, 2019)

The India source has still not contacted me.


----------



## jp99 (Feb 25, 2019)

Ssyko said:


> Well Mouser was a bust. they cannot source them Under 3000 pieces minimum. Im calling it. I have been beaten. not that i couldn't find them but i can't afford them. i can get the blue ones fairly cheap. if the originals lasted 10 yrs how many times would they really need to be changed?


So where can you source the blue ones at?  A pot you replace every couple of years is better than no pot at all.


----------



## Ssyko (Feb 25, 2019)

I can get them from Vimax 150 at a time.


----------



## jp99 (Feb 25, 2019)

Ssyko said:


> I can get them from Vimax 150 at a time.


If you end up buying a batch of those I'll get some from you so I have spares.


----------



## Ssyko (Feb 25, 2019)

Bob when you get a chance, take a look at the Drawings section, particularly VD7,5 and VD11 and verify the measurements so i can make sure i get the right model. and they are Linear taper. Im going to order the normal cermet just not the long life.

http://www.vimex.com/tpots/techdocs/CE14-tech.pdf


----------



## Mt Bob (Feb 25, 2019)

They are vd11.The numbers posted in your quotes look right to me.I see the standard cermet has same life cycles as the blue carbon,but,looks like they are readily available.I will buy 1/3 from you,if you like,for people at this end of the country.


----------



## Ssyko (Mar 10, 2019)

Order was submitted today. They should get it tomorrow morning. They are the mid grade cermet pots not the long life. But they will be available soon


----------



## jp99 (Mar 10, 2019)

I'll definitely purchase a handful from you against future stove repairs.  Let us know the details for payment, etc., when you have them.


----------



## Mt Bob (Mar 11, 2019)

Cool


----------



## Ssyko (Mar 19, 2019)

bump


----------



## jp99 (Mar 25, 2019)

Ssyko said:


> Order was submitted today. They should get it tomorrow morning. They are the mid grade cermet pots not the long life. But they will be available soon


So did the pots arrive?


----------



## Ssyko (Mar 26, 2019)

Yep and i sent some to bob for testing. They are the cermet 100k with 10% tolerance. As soon as testing confirmation they will be available.


----------



## Ssyko (Mar 27, 2019)

Bob says they tested great! PM Me for inquiries!


----------



## rona (Mar 28, 2019)

Ssyko said:


> Bob says they tested great! PM Me for inquiries!


I assume people would want three to renew a board so what are you asking for three?


----------



## Ssyko (Mar 28, 2019)

I have to email the site owner and see where i stand on being able to sell them here or if i have to become a site sponsor. 7.50 and it is 8.00 for priority mail


----------



## Mt Bob (Mar 28, 2019)

Ssyko said:


> I have to email the site owner and see where i stand on being able to sell them here or if i have to become a site sponsor. 7.50 and it is 8.00 for priority mail[/QUOTEAs you are not a business,and not making a profit,i should think they will not mind,but always best to check.


----------



## Washed-Up (Mar 28, 2019)

I'll be in for 3 too if its possible


----------



## rona (Mar 29, 2019)

Ssyko said:


> I have to email the site owner and see where i stand on being able to sell them here or if i have to become a site sponsor. 7.50 and it is 8.00 for priority mail


 Once you get things figured out  I'd like to get three..
  Not sure what works for you back when I was selling cables etc for the Bixby Stove I gave the customer my address and they sent me a check. Then I sent what they bought., My e-mail is rahfanderson@outlook.com .


----------



## Ssyko (Aug 15, 2019)

Ok I have the OK from the site owner for sales but they have to go through E-mail. Anyone interested here is my email goodberryj@gmail.com


----------



## Overfireinthehole (Aug 15, 2019)

I’m curious how many Harman boards you fellows have come across with bad pots. I’ve only ever come across a couple of them, and I’ve got around a thousand Harmans in my service area.


----------



## Ssyko (Aug 17, 2019)

There are a few. but i tracked down the elusive pots for forum members and friend to save them the $$$ the Ebay sharks are charging. Making a profit is one thing but when they charge as much for 3 as it costs for 60, Thats just taking advatage of folks.


----------



## MrJitters (Aug 21, 2019)

Overfireinthehole said:


> I’m curious how many Harman boards you fellows have come across with bad pots. I’ve only ever come across a couple of them, and I’ve got around a thousand Harmans in my service area.



I have a P43 purchased new in 2008 and it took the pots 12 years to start acting up.  Last winter was a real PITA running the stove as the pots were acting up so bad there were times when I could barely get any heat out of the stove.  The feed auger would run about 10 seconds and that was it regardless of  the settings.  Trust me the issue is real for some folks. Could be a bad batch, who knows but after replacing them I tested the stove and the test indicated I will have my heat back this winter.

I am one of the fools that paid the long price for the pots but I needed to just get it done as my son, who is an electronics technician, was visiting over the Fourth and I took advantage of his soldering skills and sharper eyes.


----------



## Overfireinthehole (Aug 21, 2019)

The company I work for doesn’t like using aftermarket ( not purchased from stove manufacturer) parts, so I’ve never replaced them. Then again I’ve only seen a couple cases of bad pots, and I’ve seen a few Harmans that are 15-20 years old. Harman didn’t get big around her until about 10 years ago so maybe that’s why I don’t see a lot of it. I think it also depends on how much the user is fiddling with the knobs.


----------



## Ssyko (Aug 22, 2019)

MrJitters said:


> I have a P43 purchased new in 2008 and it took the pots 12 years to start acting up.  Last winter was a real PITA running the stove as the pots were acting up so bad there were times when I could barely get any heat out of the stove.  The feed auger would run about 10 seconds and that was it regardless of  the settings.  Trust me the issue is real for some folks. Could be a bad batch, who knows but after replacing them I tested the stove and the test indicated I will have my heat back this winter.
> 
> I am one of the fools that paid the long price for the pots but I needed to just get it done as my son, who is an electronics technician, was visiting over the Fourth and I took advantage of his soldering skills and sharper eyes.




I wouldn’t say your a fool. Necessity ruled the situation and you did what you had to do to fix the stove. We have all been in that position once or twice. Believe me, I know how difficult it is to find the pots.


----------



## Ssyko (Sep 17, 2019)

If anyone needs pots shoot me a PM with your E-mail address and i will contact you through email. 

To all our neighbors to the north in Canada, I have tried 2 times to get through the red tape enabling me to ship up there but without some sort of export licence and a code for electronic parts I am not able to do so at this time.


----------



## Washed-Up (Sep 21, 2019)

To ship them up here, thy would have to be labeled s a gift or as a used product...


----------



## Axton1 (Oct 18, 2019)

I have a 3 year-old P35I that two of the pots are giving issues. Had trouble with the temperature setting last year - would not stop running as if it never reached setting. Cleaned the pot and it "fixed" it. Started stove up this week, the distribution blower is hit-or-miss. Cleaned the pot, works now but has a couple of dead spots that the fan will just shut off completely. Gonna have to replace them.


----------

